# Head tilt masters !!



## bob_barker (Dec 31, 2013)

My boys have definitely mastered the double head tilt!


----------



## CindyMDBecker (Feb 22, 2013)

Adorable!


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

Hahahaha! So cute!


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

They are the masters no doubt!


----------



## Cschmidt88 (Nov 24, 2010)

Hahaha, love that last pic!


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Very cute!


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Adorable! I love when they head tilt!!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Cute!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

They are gorgeous and the one next to last gotta frame that one.


----------



## bob_barker (Dec 31, 2013)

Daisy&Lucky's Mom said:


> They are gorgeous and the one next to last gotta frame that one.



I agree!!


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

they are so handsome, love the head tilts


----------



## bob_barker (Dec 31, 2013)

Thanks everyone  

I think they are pretty darn handsome too.


----------



## angel5am (May 22, 2015)

Gorgeous! I love the head tilt.


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

More head tilts!


https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10153119046516661&fref=nf


----------



## MamaofLEO (Aug 8, 2014)

Handsome pair!


----------



## dylan_and_atlas (Apr 1, 2015)

Oh my, adorable!!!


----------



## Ruger Monster (Jan 29, 2015)

Too cute!! Synchronized head tilting masters indeed


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Very nice looking pair!


----------



## CDR Shep Mama (Mar 14, 2015)

That's the most precious thing ever! Awww!


----------



## bob_barker (Dec 31, 2013)

???


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

On the site where I saw this, someone had commented that of course they were tilting their heads, they don't understand French, only German. (They were joking...I think)


----------



## bob_barker (Dec 31, 2013)

newlie said:


> On the site where I saw this, someone had commented that of course they were tilting their heads, they don't understand French, only German. (They were joking...I think)



Lol my two do the same thing as in that video. 
To the point that if I'm having a conversation with someone else they lay and do it as if they are part of the conversation themselves


----------



## J-Boo (Mar 5, 2015)

Maya is still in training, she hopes to be a master like yours some day


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Beautiful!


----------

